# How to hold down small items so they don't move when closing my press?



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Never tired this but hopefully some of you have. Getting a ganged sheet with some extra space on it so I'm getting the outline of a football (about 2 tall x 3" wide +/-) with nothing in the center of the ball. Also getting some 1" numbers numbers made for inside the ball to make up each players personal number inside his football. Plans are to cut out the center of the football and place the needed numbers inside the ball and press all at once. Question, how can I be sure they don't move around... when dropping my press...? Is there a tape or like product one can use to old edges together so I can place everything at once and be sure they stay square to the world? Now if I end up first pressing the ball and then coming back with the numbers, same question as far as how to keep such small numbers from moving on me? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can use lettering tape to hold the transfers in place.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You can also use the tape that's made for heat presses. Conde, bestblanks, paramount services have it and I'm sure so do a lot of other vendors.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, that's the tape I was referencing. We offer it in our product line.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Thermal Heat tape about $6 a Roll


----------

